# Best flourescent bulb for plants ...



## ewa2457 (Feb 25, 2005)

Budget is tight for new planted discus tank. Unfortunately will have to make do with an existing 36" Fl strip fixture. Tank is 46 gallon bowfront. Will be starting with some lowlight plants like the swords and others that have been reccomended. Will have a substrate of eco complete. But need thoughts as to best bulb available.
At some time within 6 months will be able to upgrade to 96 watt PC. But for now......? Thank you


----------



## Tiptoptank (Mar 28, 2005)

coral life make s a 120Watt fixture with bulbs for 115$ www.hellolights.com


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I use "daylight" flourescent bulbs....6700k. Home depot has them 2 for five or six bucks in the 48" length.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> I use "daylight" flourescent bulbs....6700k. Home depot has them 2 for five or six bucks in the 48" length.


Kevin, are these T12 bulbs?

Bill


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Just regular NO flourescents....I guess t-12, dont know for sure.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

It's harder to find 30w daylight bulbs. When I first set up my 40gal tank last year and went looking for 30w daylight bulbs I found that my local big box home centers only carry them in soft white or cool white (kitchen and bathroom bulbs). I finally found some 30w Varilux daylight bulbs at Ace Hardware for $11 a pop. Still better than the $14-$30 for the 30w tubes sold at the aquarium shops. It has the typical yellow-greenish tint found in most 6500-6700K bulbs. I found I could balance it nicely with a Hagen Power-Glo (18000K) tube which has a purplish hue. I ended up using two of the daylight bulbs with the Power-Glo centered between them, but I only had this setup for a couple of months until I upgraded to 96w PC strips.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Sir_BlackhOle measure the diameter and if 1.5 inch. this is a t12 i am also interested this subject. Thanks.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

IF a T8 (1" diameter) then the best NO bulb for plant growth might be the ZooMed Fora Sun. Definately a pink bulb like the GE9326.


----------



## ewa2457 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the insight. How about Interpet bulb called the TRIPLUS? it is a T-8 30 watt fl. bulb. Due to budget restraints, I need a bulb for existing Fl. strip fixture. Any thoughts?


----------



## timdz (Mar 31, 2005)

URI makes a nice T12 NO Aquasun with an internal reflector.. 

Most bulbs I've seen at hardware stores are T8's

T12 bulbs have the same pin config as T8s so you should be able to use either on most units.

The URI bulbs are more expensive, but you get what you pay for

"if you plant ice, you're gonna harvest wind"


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

That is what i got the uri aqua sun except they are vho. Which mean they are a 110 watt bulb a piece.


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

why not try a T6s light ? much better than the old T8s lamps or if you have the money go for the T5s


----------



## AZFIsh1 (Dec 29, 2004)

GE. 36" 9328k T8 (this is a false T8 meaning it is a 30 watt that requires the same current to operate as a T12 bulb) You find these for about $10. Then look up ODNO. Hit the Hardware store and drop $25 on an electronic ballast to overdrive with. A good reflector would go a long long way to help as well.


----------

